# Huge Explosion in Tianjin, China -- 44 Dead



## TheSiatonist (Aug 13, 2015)

What do you gents think were they keeping in those warehouses?  

Those were some really huge fireballs considering the distance where that video was taken.

-------------------
TIANJIN, China - Massive explosions that rocked the port city of Tianjin were so strong that residents miles away thought it was an earthquake, witnesses said Thursday as the death toll from the blast rose to 44.

Twelve firefighters were among those killed in the twin blasts, which sent massive fireballs into the sky and devastated a warehouse district as well as nearby homes. More than 520 wounded were being treated at hospitals.

Chinese authorities did not say what caused the blasts. Local officials said firefighting was suspended on orders of the central government so that a team of chemical experts could assess hazardous materials on site.

Video: 





Read more here...

RIP to those that perished.


----------



## AWP (Aug 13, 2015)

Could be one of a thousand things. There were chemical explosions in the States that were massive, you don't need explosives for an earth-shattering "Kaboom."

---

The place still looks better than Detroit.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 13, 2015)

Children's toys is my guess.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 13, 2015)

RackMaster said:


> Children's toys is my guess.



That was my same first thought. Pretty big event,  whatever the cause.


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 13, 2015)

My little ponies exploding on the market ?


----------



## x SF med (Aug 13, 2015)

It was baby formula.:wall:


----------



## Rapid (Aug 13, 2015)

Oh, come on. It's obvious. The 'Zilla is touring Asia.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 13, 2015)

Rapid said:


> Oh, come on. It's obvious. The 'Zilla is touring Asia.



I have a song for that....


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 14, 2015)

Rapid said:


> Oh, come on. It's obvious. The 'Zilla is touring Asia.



With this kind of devastation I would agree!


----------



## poison (Aug 14, 2015)

44 dead? Yeah right.


----------



## x SF med (Aug 14, 2015)

poison said:


> 44 dead? Yeah right.



Yeah, seems a bit high, I mean those were not very big booms at all...........:whatever:


----------



## AWP (Aug 14, 2015)

poison said:


> 44 dead? Yeah right.



They have some experience in this sort of thing...

Disaster at Xichang | History | Air & Space Magazine


----------



## Rapid (Aug 15, 2015)

New videos of this shit never fail to amaze me.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 15, 2015)

Holy crap.....that last picture is pretty incredible....first overhead shot I have seen.


----------



## TheSiatonist (Aug 31, 2015)

Another one.  This time in Dongying.  

I remember reading there was a smaller explosion that happened right after Tianjin but Google is not being cooperative right now. 

-----------

An explosion shook a chemical plant in an industrial zone in China's Dongying, in Shandong province, shortly before midnight on Monday, according to state media.

There were no immediate reports of casualties. One person died last month after a blast hit a chemical plant in a different part of Shandong last month.

The Twitter account for _People's Daily_ reported Monday night's explosion, as did state radio. Dongying's population is about two million.

Earlier this month, a series of explosions at warehouse complex in the port city of Tianjin killed at least 145 people.

After the Tianjin blast, President Xi Jinping vowed authorities would learn the lessons paid for with blood, as public anger grows over safety standards. An explosion at an auto parts factory killed 75 people a year ago. 


Read more here...


----------

